# swimming pool



## tottenham (Jan 30, 2010)

hi i wonder if any one could recommend a pool company in the caldas area many thanks yvonne


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Our pool was installed by Fapicentro. It is a large fibreglass pool made by their factory not far from Caldas.

We have had it now for 3 years and no problems either with the operation of it or the after sales service.

Fapicentro: Spas, Piscinas, Coberturas, Fapi Wellness

Should to wish to talk to them ask for Anna as she speaks English. +351244619930


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

tottenham said:


> hi i wonder if any one could recommend a pool company in the caldas area many thanks yvonne




Hi Yvonne, Hahve sent you a PM


----------

